
How Design Can Help Bridge the AI Gap - tedpower
https://medium.com/@tedp/how-design-can-help-bridge-the-ai-gap-87526ca31dd4
======
tedpower
I jotted down some thoughts about slack bots, NLP, and blending UI affordances
into conversational interfaces in this Medium post

